# DIY Revenge!



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Started a job today. DIY backsplash gone wrong. After the terrible tile set, they thought hiring a "pro" to grout would fix things. he was almost as bad.

Now it's $1600 to have it done right! :whistling

It's not an illusion. The grout joints are _that _wavy.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

wait...let me adjust my screen......

Can you imagine walking away saying" THERE!! THAT LOOKS PERFECT!!??:no::sad::blink:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

tcleve4911 said:


> Can you imagine walking away saying" THERE!! THAT LOOKS PERFECT!!??:no::sad::blink:


Well they _did _think that grout was going to fix everything. :laughing:


Even funnier, there's so much efflorescence in the black grout, half of it looks grey to white while only some was black!


----------



## rwa (May 6, 2009)

got a cure for sea sickness?


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

Come on Angus...you know you like it!!!!:w00t:


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

Did they set each one of those one incher's one at a time?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

This may have been the prelude


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Well, the granite looks flat and level. Can you grout that big joint while your at it?


----------



## bhock (Feb 17, 2009)

Thats Black grout?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Supposed to be. I think the lights screw up the pic.......SOME


----------



## ROVACON (Apr 19, 2010)

man i had to look away from the screen.....i almost chucked up a perfectly good piece of Dominos Pizza......Angus did they use a mastic or thinset? I guess you will be replaceing the drywall too :whistling


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

ROVACON said:


> man i had to look away from the screen.....i almost chucked up a perfectly good piece of Dominos Pizza......Angus did they use a mastic or thinset? I guess you will be replaceing the drywall too :whistling


Thinset and yes, it's ALL coming out.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

The tile doesn't match the counter anyway. Get them to change the tile while you're at it.

Got to love it :thumbup:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

angus242 said:


> This may have been the prelude


Is that you and Ron priming up for Hooters?:laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

They're all about the black & white. So....

New tile 4x4 white glazed with white grout...QuartzLock, of course and
another job with Great Barrier Reef (border)! This time, Long Island


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

griz said:


> Is that you and Ron priming up for Hooters?:laughing:


Those dudes all have too much hair to be me or him.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

:thumbsup::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

and after:


----------



## ROVACON (Apr 19, 2010)

nice job angus.....and you got it done quick too.....smells like profit to me..lol


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

4 days, just under 7 hours per. Totally ripped out the drywall & replaced with DensShield. Very minimal drywall repair from DensShield to existing drywall, & repaired 2 poorly wired outlets.


----------

